# Per Tebe e il suo blog



## Raffaella (27 Aprile 2012)

Ciao Tebe scrivo qui perchè non c'è la possibilità sul blog di lasciarti i commenti ma volevo comunque dirti grazie e intervenire anche io.
Oramai sei diventata insieme ai commentatori del tuo blog che sono fantastici (anche quando siete in "cretinite")la mia pausa caffè e le risate che mi faccio sono davvero bterapeutiche, e mi piace molto anche quando scrivi seria ti trovo ugualmente irresistibile.
Anche mio marito ti segue e quando c'è nell'aria incontro sesso manager lui diventa quasi un guardone chiedendomi gli aggiornamenti e facendo commenti.
Sei diventata come un libro che leggiamo in due!!!!!!
Ora ti dico anche io come la vedo e la penso.
Manager si è preso una cotta ne sono sicura ( e ne è sicuro anche il maritino), tu no ma ammetti che "il mostro" ti piace tantissimo, al di là del sesso che non è che brilli.
Non vedo per ora particolari problemi per te, ma più per lui, però credo anche che manager non cada nella trappola dell'amore, e che mai e poi mai ammetterà di avere una cotta per te.
Sicuramente ti dirà ti voglio bene, ho la certezza che fra qualche tempo lui te lo dica perchè già adesso te lo dimostra.
Pupillo non lo vedo come un pericolo perchè se manager lo stuzzica così vuol dire che ha la certezza che non sia un pericolo.

Adesso faccio una richiesta. Puoi mettere un link permanente sul tuo blog che rimandi a questa discussione così da potere dare anche a noi non registrati la possibilità di interagire in una specie di differita con te e gli altri commentatori regolarmente registrati?

Ciao"tebina"

p.s. Io voto per Geko per il dopo manager!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

oddio ora ci toccherà aprire un fan club :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

:scared::scared::scared:
Admin...la situazione sta diventando fuori controllo.....

hemm...cara ...Tebina non c'è..ha deciso di battezzare anche l'ufficio Parigino di Manager...

Oddio non so nemmeno cosa dire...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> Admin...la situazione sta diventando fuori controllo.....
> 
> hemm...cara ...Tebina non c'è..ha deciso di battezzare anche l'ufficio Parigino di Manager...
> ...


Potremmo cominicare seriamente a pensarne di farne un film ^____^

Tebe --->      Meg Ryan (Microtette, riccioli e camel toe ci dovrebbero stà tutti ) 
Manager ---> ????? (Bho)
Gelmy -----> (RiBho)

.
.
.

Vabbè, gli attori sceglieteli voi


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Potremmo cominicare seriamente a pensarne di farne un film ^____^
> 
> Tebe --->      Meg Ryan (Microtette, riccioli e camel toe ci dovrebbero stà tutti )
> Manager ---> ????? (Bho)
> ...


Meg Ryan? Ma sei fuori??? Intanto lei è bionda e io no! E poi ha l'aria da...no mMeg no!!!
Manager mi ricorda Val Kilmer ai tempi di Batman...con lo sguardo un pò più duro e i capelli un pò più corti...
Va beh ma Batman e Val mi hanno sempre ispirato l'ormone a manetta.
I fumetti della Marvel erano per me l'equivalente de le ore per i maschietti...
...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Meg Ryan? Ma sei fuori??? Intanto lei è bionda e io no! E poi ha l'aria da...no mMeg no!!!*
> Manager mi ricorda Val Kilmer ai tempi di Batman...con lo sguardo un pò più duro e i capelli un pò più rossi...
> Va beh ma Batman e Val mi hanno sempre ispirato l'ormone a manetta.
> *I fumetti della Marvel erano per me l'equivalente de le ore per i maschietti*...
> ...



Vabbè e allora chi ? 

Immagino quindi che con uno come Wolverine...........


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè e allora chi ?
> 
> Immagino quindi che con uno come Wolverine...........


No. il lupo zero ormoni.
Batman in primis. Che sesso...
Poi subito dopo c''era Devil...mamma mia pure lui...

Poi gli altri da una botta e via.
Superman, Thor, e similari nemmeno se mi pagavano.
Troppo invorniti.

E allora chi...non so...
Pensa ad un attrice mora e rachitica, alta, occhi chiari,con l'aria innocente e principessosa...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *No. il lupo zero ormoni.*
> Batman in primis. Che sesso...
> Poi subito dopo c''era Devil...mamma mia pure lui...
> 
> ...


Manco nella versione Hugh Jackmanesca ? 

Mi ricordo che una volta andai al cinema con un mia amica a vedere un film con quello; ad un certo punto c'è una scena in cui lui mette una sul muro a quattro di spade e da dietro le dice: Adesso non sai cosa ti farò.........e stà scema dell'amica mia, con un'aria da ebete: Ti prego, qualsiasi cosa sia, falla anche a me.......

Per l'attrice, mò ce penso


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Manager si è preso una cotta ne sono sicura ( e ne è sicuro anche il maritino), tu no ma ammetti che "il mostro" ti piace tantissimo, al di là del sesso che non è che brilli!


:up::up::up::up:

Raffaella ma perché non vi registrate?


tebe: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Manco nella versione Hugh Jackmanesca ?
> 
> Mi ricordo che una volta andai al cinema con un mia amica a vedere un film con quello; ad un certo punto c'è una scena in cui lui mette una sul muro a quattro di spade e da dietro le dice: Adesso non sai cosa ti farò.........e stà scema dell'amica mia, con un'aria da ebete: Ti prego, qualsiasi cosa sia, falla anche a me.......
> 
> Per l'attrice, mò ce penso


No no. Hugh mi fa impressione.
Troppo grosso. Troppo grezzo. Troppo tutto.
Non amo gli uomini...troppo.
Il mio attore slurp oltre a Val dei bei tempi era anche Banderas dei bei tempi.
Di quelli di oggi Kim Rossi stuart mi ha sempre fatto un gran sesso e di stranieri una bella ripassata la darei al marito della bellucci....
Gli americani...bah...sono tutti...troppo...a parte George Clooney che me lo farei a prescindere...
E anche Bradley Cooper...

Sono di gusti eclettici!!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> 
> Raffaella ma perché non vi registrate?
> 
> ...


Ma Cristo Eliade...sta diventando....cosa sta diventando?
Paura...
ma metti caso che per una serie di sfighe inenarrabili Manager approdi qui pure lui...tempo 5 pagine gli viene il dubbio di essere lui...alla decima ne ha la certezza.
All'undicesima...oddio...
Colpa vostra pure che fate salotto "da me".
Ma cazoz...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Hugh mi fa impressione.
> Troppo grosso. Troppo grezzo. Troppo tutto.
> Non amo gli uomini...troppo.
> Il mio attore slurp oltre a Val dei bei tempi era anche Banderas dei bei tempi.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fantastico questo thread! 

In pratica ormai Manager è l'unico che non ha letto il blog! 


Tebe... se mai dovessi scrivere un libro, diventare in qualche modo famosa (che so, magari come attrice di qualche soft porno), e fare una vagonata di soldi... sappi che dobbiamo fare i conti per 'Tebina', visto che l'ho coniato io.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Fantastico questo thread!
> 
> ...


Kreti...anche Mattia non ha letto il blog e quindi sono in due.
Magari si coalizzano!!!

ma proprio Soft porno? Ma perchè??? flap flap


----------



## Raffaella (27 Aprile 2012)

Che bello è arrivato anche Geko.Ma allora si può fare un collegamento permanente?
Tebe ma cosa hai detto a Pupi? E lui cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kreti...anche Mattia non ha letto il blog e quindi sono in due.
> Magari si coalizzano!!!
> 
> ma proprio *Soft porno*? Ma perchè??? flap flap


Perché con Manager come co-protagonista è già tanto se riusciamo a tirar fuori un soft decente!  


_Kreti_? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma quanti anni hai? 13??


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kreti...anche Mattia non ha letto il blog e quindi sono in due.
> Magari si coalizzano!!!
> 
> ma proprio Soft porno? Ma perchè??? flap flap


ah tebastra della malora.....mica mi avevi detto che il manager si e'innamorato....ahahahahhh...ti scaglio l'anatema del motel???e cosa sta stroria del blog???e chi e'questa gentil donna che e'apparsa????anatema in partenza ocio.....


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma Cristo Eliade...sta diventando....cosa sta diventando?
> Paura...
> ma metti caso che per una serie di sfighe inenarrabili Manager approdi qui pure lui...tempo 5 pagine gli viene il dubbio di essere lui...alla decima ne ha la certezza.
> All'undicesima...oddio...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Io non faccio salotto! Le mie sono consulenze a domicilio! :ar:

E comunque manager capisce di essere manager molto prima di 5 pagine, dalla prima cilecca in motel...:rotfl:

Secondo me ogni uomo che fa il manager e si trova a leggere il tuo blog, poi va in bagno con una donna a verificare se tutto è funzionante...:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché con Manager come co-protagonista è già tanto se riusciamo a tirar fuori un soft decente!
> 
> 
> _Kreti_?
> ...


ciao patacca..brutto avatar...era meglio la lucertolona....


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché con Manager come co-protagonista è già tanto se riusciamo a tirar fuori un soft decente!
> 
> 
> _Kreti_?
> ...


Ma povero Manager!!!
Vedrai che prima della quinta volta ci sarà l'esplosione del super sex manager!!!
Dai per ora sono solo due e una roba in ufficio....e poi ricordati che prende i beta bloccanti quindi poveretto..problemi di erezione...
Me lo aveva detto (anche se io non ci avevo creduto!!!Uff)
Comunque...tireremo fuori il porno manager.

Si Kreti...lo uso sempre nella vita...mi piace un sacco!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma povero Manager!!!
> Vedrai che prima della quinta volta ci sarà l'esplosione del super sex manager!!!
> Dai per ora sono solo due e una roba in ufficio....e poi ricordati che prende i beta bloccanti quindi poveretto..problemi di erezione...
> Me lo aveva detto (anche se io non ci avevo creduto!!!Uff)
> ...


Si beh se leggesse sti post non ci vorrebbe molto a identificarsi!

Se è uno che usa Internet & co stai all'occhio ... 
questo sito è il primo risultato che hai googlando tradimento


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah tebastra della malora.....mica mi avevi detto che il manager si e'innamorato....ahahahahhh...ti scaglio l'anatema del motel???e cosa sta stroria del blog???e chi e'questa gentil donna che e'apparsa????anatema in partenza ocio.....


Lothar ti prego!!! Non anche tu!!!
Su questo sito di invorniti scrivo pure un blog da qualche mese, in cui racconto tutto di manager (allora ti sei perso l'incontro mio e di manager nel suo ufficio...sesso paura!!! Tutti quelli che hanno letto la narrazione si sono masturbati  anche Geko! Roba forte...)

Ma no che manager non si è innamorato...però ci sono degli sviluppi inquietanti sempre narrati sul blog e i forumisti vengono li a dire la loro ( e portano sfiga in sostanza, oltre a fare caciara e/o broccolare senza ritegno)
La gentile Donzella Raffaella è la seconda che appare qui, il blog credo sia sui motori di ricerca e appaia quando qualcuno scrive Tradimento (spero non manager),perchè  gente "estranea" al nostro sito può leggere ma non commentare...

Vero che non mi mandi l'anatema?
Vero?
Flap flap

Ti ha convinto la mia spiegazione?

Super flap


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Raffaella ha detto:


> p.s. Io voto per Geko per il dopo manager!!!!!!





Raffaella ha detto:


> Che bello è arrivato anche Geko.Ma allora si può fare un collegamento permanente?
> Tebe ma cosa hai detto a Pupi? E lui cosa ti ha detto?


Ciao Raffaella.

Intanto grazie per il voto... come biasimarti, del resto? 

Devi sapere però che tempo fa tenevo una lista di tutti i miei appuntamenti e all'epoca Tebe ed io avevamo fatto un po' a cazzotti... così l'avevo messa in fondo alla lista, ma proprio in fondo in fondo. Poi, lei, prostrandosi al mio cospetto, mi ha offerto servigi sessuali vitalizi in cambio del mio perdono. Ed io, che notoriamente sono un tipo magnanimo, ho accettato. Non sto qui a spiegarti i dettagli della nostra relazione visto che non siamo né nel luogo né nella fascia oraria più consona. Quindi tecnicamente non potrei essere io il suo _dopo_ Manager... perché io sono già il prima, il durante (beh, non in contemporanea eh) e il dopo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si beh se leggesse sti post non ci vorrebbe molto a identificarsi!
> 
> Se è uno che usa Internet & co stai all'occhio ...
> questo sito è il primo risultato che hai googlando tradimento


Usa internet e anche bene ma bisognerebbe essere assolutamente sfigati se leggesse proprio sto blog.
Non esce quando scrivi tradimento, esce il sito quindi dovresti proprio avere il dubbio e cercare un blog.
Non credo sappia manco che esistano i blog...
Spero....
Ma si dai! 
Impossibile!!!


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao patacca..brutto avatar...era meglio la lucertolona....



Ciao a te, caro Lothar. Ma quando mai ho avuto la lucertolona?


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Hugh mi fa impressione.
> Troppo grosso. Troppo grezzo. Troppo tutto.
> Non amo gli uomini...troppo.
> Il mio attore slurp oltre a Val dei bei tempi era anche Banderas dei bei tempi.
> ...


Vincent Cassel piace anche a me! :carneval:

No beh, dai tra gli americani io faccio notare quel bel pupazzolo di eddie cibrian http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL0DfhaV3Fo che solo la voce....
e johnny depp? Ha quel non so che, che...



Raffaella, il link permanente...non sono sicura cosa sia...


----------



## raffaella (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ciao Raffaella.
> 
> Intanto grazie per il voto... come biasimarti, del resto?
> 
> Devi sapere però che tempo fa tenevo una lista di tutti i miei appuntamenti e all'epoca Tebe ed io avevamo fatto un po' a cazzotti... così l'avevo messa in fondo alla lista, ma proprio in fondo in fondo. Poi, lei, prostrandosi al mio cospetto, mi ha offerto servigi sessuali vitalizi in cambio del mio perdono. Ed io, che notoriamente sono un tipo magnanimo, ho accettato. Non sto qui a spiegarti i dettagli della nostra relazione visto che non siamo né nel luogo né nella fascia oraria più consona. Quindi tecnicamente non potrei essere io il suo _dopo_ Manager... perché io sono già il prima, il durante (beh, non in contemporanea eh) e il dopo.


Finalmente posso parlare con voi, e con te e tebe. Quando vi leggo che vib "accapigliate" muoio dalle risate anche con gli altri sembra sul serio di essere li con voi!!!
Ho capito allora. Tu sei il primo per tebina!!!!ma come mai avevate fatto a cazzotti?


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ti prego!!! Non anche tu!!!
> Su questo sito di invorniti scrivo pure un blog da qualche mese, in cui racconto tutto di manager (allora ti sei perso l'incontro mio e di manager nel suo ufficio...sesso paura!!! *Tutti quelli che hanno letto la narrazione si sono masturbati  anche Geko! Roba forte*...)



Ma anche no!


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma anche no!


facevo un pò di pubblicità per il futuro soft porno interpretato da me e Manager con Geko alla regia.
ma ti devo spiegare tutto???
Uuffaaaaa


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si beh se leggesse sti post non ci vorrebbe molto a identificarsi!
> 
> Se è uno che usa Internet & co stai all'occhio ...
> *questo sito è il primo risultato che hai googlando tradimento*



Tradimento - Manager: Primo Link

Tradimento - Soffocotto: Secondo Link

Tradimento - Flap: Secondo Link

Tradimento - Motel: Sesto Link 
Tradimento - Parigi: Non esce nessun link che rimanda al blog ma inviterei tebe a leggersi il secondo link :rotfl:

basta.....me sò stufato di fare altre prove


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Usa internet e anche bene ma bisognerebbe essere assolutamente sfigati se leggesse proprio sto blog.
> Non esce quando scrivi tradimento, esce il sito quindi dovresti proprio avere il dubbio e cercare un blog.
> Non credo sappia manco che esistano i blog...
> Spero....
> ...


Boh lo dico per te eh, mi sei simpatica anche se non mi sono ancora masturbato sul tuo blog :mexican:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tradimento - Manager: Primo Link
> 
> Tradimento - Soffocotto: Secondo Link
> 
> ...


CAZZO! VERAMENTE???

non ho il coraggio di andare a vedere....


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Boh lo dico per te eh, mi sei simpatica anche se *non mi sono ancora masturbato sul tuo blog* :mexican:


E si dicono tutti così...
...no scusa...leggi il mio blog?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ti prego!!! Non anche tu!!!
> Su questo sito di invorniti scrivo pure un blog da qualche mese, in cui racconto tutto di manager (allora ti sei perso l'incontro mio e di manager nel suo ufficio...sesso paura!!! Tutti quelli che hanno letto la narrazione si sono masturbati anche Geko! Roba forte...)
> 
> Ma no che manager non si è innamorato...però ci sono degli sviluppi inquietanti sempre narrati sul blog e i forumisti vengono li a dire la loro ( e portano sfiga in sostanza, oltre a fare caciara e/o broccolare senza ritegno)
> ...


anche il blog con i racconti...ahahaha..non ho tempo di leggerli..ho dato un'occhiata veloce..stai attenta...comuqnue se salta fuori che ti frega??non e'il tuo capo..non e tuo marito,,che cosa puo'dire??piuttostro la storia della gelosia..ma si puo'essere gelosi della donna di un 'altro??
Io non geloso di C.che e'single..sai una volta c'e'rimasta pure male...porella....aaahhahah

comunque io lascerei perdere..diventa un secondo marito..vi vedete troppo spesso,,che gusto c'e'??


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tradimento - Manager: Primo Link
> 
> Tradimento - Soffocotto: Secondo Link
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E si dicono tutti così...
> ...no scusa...leggi il mio blog?


Ehm ..
a dir la verità non l'ho ancora letto


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm ..
> a dir la verità non l'ho ancora letto


Ecco appunto!!!
Come tutti gli uomini parli a vanvera!!
Uff...:incazzato:


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ti prego!!! Non anche tu!!!
> Su questo sito di invorniti scrivo pure un blog da qualche mese, in cui racconto tutto di manager (allora ti sei perso l'incontro mio e di manager nel suo ufficio...sesso paura!!! Tutti quelli che hanno letto la narrazione si sono masturbati  *anche Geko*! Roba forte...)


Ma come ti permetti?  

Basta. Non commento più non leggo più. Ti voglio fuori da Gotham City.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> CAZZO! VERAMENTE???
> 
> non ho il coraggio di andare a vedere....


è meglio che non vai a vedere Tebina..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> facevo un pò di pubblicità per il futuro soft porno interpretato da me e Manager con Geko alla regia.
> ma ti devo spiegare tutto???
> Uuffaaaaa


Si:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?
> 
> Basta. Non commento più non leggo più. Ti voglio fuori da Gotham City.


ma no Gekino amore, mi sono espressa male!!!
nel senso che Io e TE poi facciamo le cosacce...
Non mandarmi via da Gotham ti prego ti prego ti prego.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è meglio che non vai a vedere Tebina..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.....ora vado.....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> CAZZO! VERAMENTE???
> 
> non ho il coraggio di andare a vedere....


ecco non andare a vedere perchè ci sono andata io ed è vero


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tradimento - Manager: Primo Link
> 
> Tradimento - Soffocotto: Secondo Link
> 
> ...


Tieni tebina/orsacchiottina/principessa :rotfl:

Tradimento - Manager: Primo, secondo e terzo e quarto Link direttamente al bloghttps://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=24f5554c6453cc49&biw=1024&bih=673


Tradimento - Soffocotto: primo link direttamente al blog e Secondo Link al forumhttps://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=24f5554c6453cc49&biw=1024&bih=673

Tradimento - Flap secondo e quarto link al forum e terzo, quinto link al bloghttps://www.google.it/#hl=it&sclien....,cf.osb&fp=24f5554c6453cc49&biw=1024&bih=673

Tradimento - Motel nessun link
Tradimento - Parigi come il precedente


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)




----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Di la verità è il leggere orsacchiottina che ti ha provocato questa reazione!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tieni tebina/orsacchiottina/principessa :rotfl:
> 
> Tradimento - Manager: Primo, secondo e terzo e quarto Link direttamente al bloghttps://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=24f5554c6453cc49&biw=1024&bih=673
> 
> ...


 ora mi fò 2 risate


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tieni tebina/orsacchiottina/principessa :rotfl:
> 
> Tradimento - Manager: Primo, secondo e terzo e quarto Link direttamente al bloghttps://www.google.it/#hl=it&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=24f5554c6453cc49&biw=1024&bih=673
> 
> ...



Grande Eliade..ottimo ''segugio'' e molto invornita Tebe....io non ho mai scritto e mai scrivero'di queste cose...e'la prima regola..sai Eliade..ho amici stretti e fidatissimi..mai detto niente..figurati scriverlo qua'..aahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco appunto!!!
> Come tutti gli uomini parli a vanvera!!
> Uff...:incazzato:


Mica ho detto che fa cagare
e poi chi ti ha detto che io sia un uomo e non un cavallo?!?!??!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>



verba volant...scripta manent.......scrivilo 456 volte..........invornita patacca...


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Eliade..ottimo ''segugio'' e molto invornita Tebe....io non ho mai scritto e mai scrivero'di queste cose...e'la prima regola..sai Eliade..ho amici stretti e fidatissimi..mai detto niente..figurati scriverlo qua'..aahahah


Si, sono un segugio! Snifff...snifff....:rotfl:


lothar57 ha detto:


> verba volant...scripta manent.......scrivilo 456 volte..........invornita patacca...


:rotfl:


Tebe ci sei?


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verba volant...scripta manent.......scrivilo 456 volte..........invornita patacca...


Ma si dai, non mi preoccupo troppo.
Ci sono cose cambiate apposta che confondono le acque...
E poi dai...a chi verrebbe in mente di cercare su gugul 
tradimento+manager
tradimento+soffocotto

...no no....mi sento ancora al sicuro!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)




----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tradimento - Motel nessun link


Se le cose non le sai.......salle.....Sesto Link direttamente al BLO

[h=3]MonsieurMadeleine VS Manager- Telecronaca pre _motel_ - Blog *...*[/h]


www.*tradimento*.net/blog.php?b=370&goto=prev
Ho visto Manager. Stasera. Nel suo ufficio... L'angolo delle cattive ragazze e dei cattivi consigli.




Eliade ha detto:


> Tradimento - Parigi nessun link


giusto...però quando ho letto il secondo link sono sbottato a ridere da solo 

[h=3]Il manager infedele preferisce _Parigi_[/h]


www.vanityfair.it/news/società/2011/.../manager-infedele-citta-*parigi*
18 ago 2011 – Il manager infedele preferisce _Parigi_. Il 60% dei _tradimenti_ avviene sul posto di lavoro o nei viaggi d'affari. Ecco, secondo un sondaggio, le città *...*


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Lothar...lassa perdere quel blog...
Ti salta la mosca al naso...
Sembra di entrare in quei posti tutti femminili eh tipo parrucchiera o estetista...sembra di essere dentro uno spogliatoio femminile...

Lothar là dentro noi uomini non ci facciamo una bella figura...

Ma capiamo cosa pensano sul serio di noi...

E c'è da inorridire...

E pensare che ci facciamo tanti scrupoli eh?

In realtà...
Loro da noi....

VOgliono sempre e soprattutto....ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se le cose non le sai.......salle.....Sesto Link direttamente al BLO
> 
> *MonsieurMadeleine VS Manager- Telecronaca pre motel - Blog ...*
> 
> ...


Non ce la posso fareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 4581


Che fai...porti sfiga???


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si dai, non mi preoccupo troppo.
> Ci sono cose cambiate apposta che confondono le acque...
> E poi dai...a chi verrebbe in mente di cercare su gugul
> tradimento+manager
> ...


Ma si dai........ *T R A N Q U I L L A *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...lassa perdere quel blog...
> Ti salta la mosca al naso...
> Sembra di entrare in quei posti tutti femminili eh tipo parrucchiera o estetista...sembra di essere dentro uno spogliatoio femminile...
> 
> ...


per fortuna non ho tempo di leggerlo..comunque mona lei..si e'scelto un'oca morta infartuata..poi amci come dicono a Napoli??''u'cazzo non debe tenere pensieri''..invece sto manger ne ha tanti..e colleziona cilecche a raffica.
Io non mi faccio alcun scrupolo amico..fuori casa sono solo andrenalina...sesso e stop


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma si dai........ *T R A N Q U I L L A *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


...perchè mi sento presa per il culo????


----------



## Raffaella (27 Aprile 2012)

Che ridere mi state facendo ma tebina non hai ancora scritto di pupillo e poi davvero vuoi farti rossa?
ma per manager?


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...perchè mi sento presa per il culo????


Magari manager è doppiogiochista e te non lo sai...


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...perchè mi sento presa per il culo????


Tebina... sei un'invornita. Ha ragione Lothy. Tra l'altro tutto quel materiale Harmony non possiamo nemmeno usarlo per il film... 
Peccato però non poter vedere la faccia di Manager mentre legge!


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Magari manager è doppiogiochista e te non lo sai...


Del tipo che anche lui tiene un blog e dice che sono scarsa?????


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Del tipo che anche lui tiene un blog e dice che sono scarsa?????


No, del tipo che sa tutto ma fa finta di niente...magari ne parla alle riunioni


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Raffaella ha detto:


> Che ridere mi state facendo ma tebina non hai ancora scritto di pupillo e poi davvero vuoi farti rossa?
> ma per manager?


Si mi faccio rossa domani!
Rosso finto!
Voglio osare!
Tanto ho i lineamenti "fini" quindi..
Sono indecisa se fare un bel rame stratoisferico o un bel rosso rhianna.
...
Non so...
Pupillo vota per il rame accesissimo, io rosso rihanna...
manager credo svenga. Come Mattia....

Con Pupillo...beh quando ho l'estro scrivo.
Ora sono intimorita.....


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebina... sei un'invornita. Ha ragione Lothy. Tra l'altro tutto quel materiale Harmony non possiamo nemmeno usarlo per il film...
> Peccato però non poter vedere la faccia di Manager mentre legge!


Ok chiudo il blog.
La decisione è presa!


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si mi faccio rossa domani!
> Rosso finto!
> Voglio osare!
> Tanto ho i lineamenti "fini" quindi..
> ...


e pupillo chi è? me lo sono perso...


----------



## geko (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok chiudo il blog.
> La decisione è presa!


Ma no dai... tanto ormai il danno è fatto. Puoi chiuderlo ma non cancellarlo, mi sa. E su google i risultati restano per un po'...

Dai Tebina... sta tranquilla: se ti beccano ti do io una mano... per complimentarmi per la cazzata!!! Hahahahaha!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no dai... tanto ormai il danno è fatto. Puoi chiuderlo ma non cancellarlo, mi sa. E su google i risultati restano per un po'...
> 
> Dai Tebina... sta tranquilla: se ti beccano ti do io una mano... per complimentarmi per la cazzata!!! Hahahahaha!!! :rotfl:


Certo che posso cancellarlo nel senso che cancello i contenuti e i titoli per cui uno legge solo pagine bianche!!!!

Ribadisco...secondo me è praticamente impossibile che mi becchino.
Troppe varianti....


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si mi faccio rossa domani!
> Rosso finto!
> Voglio osare!
> Tanto ho i lineamenti "fini" quindi..
> ...



io voto per il rosso rihanna....

ragazzi fatemi ridere perchè ne ho un estremo bisogno ora....


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io voto per il rosso rihanna....
> 
> ragazzi fatemi ridere perchè ne ho un estremo bisogno ora....


 Anche io voto per il rosso rihanna..

Che ti è successo???


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io voto per il rosso rihanna....
> 
> ragazzi fatemi ridere perchè ne ho un estremo bisogno ora....


che è successo????????


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io voto per il rosso rihanna..
> 
> Che ti è successo???





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> che è successo????????


poi ve lo dico....ma è una giornata dalla lacrima facile....


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi ve lo dico....ma è una giornata dalla lacrima facile....


Penso di aver capito...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebina... sei un'invornita. Ha ragione Lothy. Tra l'altro tutto quel materiale Harmony non possiamo nemmeno usarlo per il film...
> Peccato però non poter vedere la faccia di Manager mentre legge!


ma tanto nelle aziende tutti sanno di tutti....di sicuro manager ai suoi fidi racconta le peripezie erotiche di Tebe...sai che fatica che faccio a stare zitto con l'amico piu'caro..mi piacerebbe raccontargli della tipa
..che ho beccato..invece muto


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi ve lo dico....ma è una giornata dalla lacrima facile....


Ok.
parliamo di sesso?
Tipo...
Avete mai trovato qualcuno che ad un certo punto vi ha detto "Prendilo tutto?"

E voi:
1) gli avete tirato una testata dicendo "ma come ti permetti"
2) Siete scoppiate a ridere fino alle lacrime e poi avete tocchignato il "prendilo tutto" con aria affranta dicendo Mi sembrava meglio.
3) No mai successo.
4) Come prendilo tutto!!! Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Penso di aver capito...


Anche io ho pensato a quello, ma bisogna farla ridere no???
Sangre, mandaci una foto tua nudo và...


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *ma tanto nelle aziende tutti sanno di tutti....di sicuro manager ai suoi fidi racconta le peripezie erotiche di Tebe..*.sai che fatica che faccio a stare zitto con l'amico piu'caro..mi piacerebbe raccontargli della tipa
> ..che ho beccato..invece muto


No Lothar su questo no.
Manager è di un chiuso incredibile e soprattutto timidissimo sul sesso.
Non racconta niente ma proprio niente.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato a quello, ma bisogna farla ridere no???
> Sangre, mandaci una foto tua nudo và...


Si ma mi metto a piangere io nel mentre che me la faccio


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Anche io ho pensato a quello*, ma bisogna farla ridere no???
> Sangre, mandaci una foto tua nudo và...


non è san sanguigno Tebina....magari....


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se le cose non le sai.......salle.....Sesto Link direttamente al BLO
> 
> *MonsieurMadeleine VS Manager- Telecronaca pre motel - Blog ...*
> 
> ...


Giuro che il primo link non mi era comparso!!!!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma mi metto a piangere io *nel mentre che me la faccio *


Prego notare l'uso perfetto della *lingua*


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> parliamo di sesso?
> Tipo...
> Avete mai trovato qualcuno che ad un certo punto vi ha detto "Prendilo tutto?"
> ...


Manca la quinta opzione:
5)Non dico nulla ma penso "e secondo te che sto facendo testa di *****"?





Simy ha detto:


> poi ve lo dico....ma è una giornata dalla lacrima facile....


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...simyyyyy......non piangere!!!! :bacio:


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Lothar su questo no.
> Manager è di un chiuso incredibile e soprattutto timidissimo sul sesso.
> Non racconta niente ma proprio niente.


Anche perché, diciamoci la verità, che siamo qui tra pochi amici, manager ha ben poco di cui vantarsi! :mexican:


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> parliamo di sesso?
> Tipo...
> Avete mai trovato qualcuno che ad un certo punto vi ha detto "Prendilo tutto?"
> ...


Mai avuto esperienze gaie :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si ma mi metto a piangere io nel mentre che me la faccio


Potremmo piangere anche noi nel vederla allora! Al massimo inviagliela in privato! :condom:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> parliamo di sesso?
> Tipo...
> Avete mai trovato qualcuno che ad un certo punto vi ha detto "Prendilo tutto?"
> ...


Capodanno di tanti anni fa. mi pettinavo ancora con la spazzola invece che col Mach III 
Localita Sabaudia, a sud di Roma. C'era gente anche da altre parti del Lazio, in maggioranza Latina e Frosinone, ciociari o, volgarmente detto, burini .

Allo scadere della mezzanotte l'allora TubaCrinito, con passo da leopardo riesce a fare in modo di trovarsi in una stanza da letto insieme a una tipa che aveva marcato stile Gentile su Zico ai Mondiali dell'82 

Ora, tanto per fa capire ai non Romani, immaginatevi l'accento di Sofia Loren nella Ciociara o quello di Christian De Sica che interpreta Don Buro in Vacanze in America. Ecco, io stò armeggiando col reggiseno di questa che la tipa, con l'accento di cui sopra se ne esce con una frase che la quint'essenza della finezza: _Daje Cumpà che na bella fregata quanno ce vò  ce vò. _:rotfl::rotfl:

La lasciai così e affogai i miei dispiaceri nella prima bottiglia di Rhum che trovai


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potremmo piangere anche noi nel vederla allora! Al massimo inviagliela in privato! :condom:


Appunto non voglio rovinare la giornata a nessuno :mosking:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è san sanguigno Tebina....magari....


Ho pensato al lavoro in effetti...non a san sanguino...


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2012)

Ecco Ultimosangre nudo.

Quando avrò ulteriori dettagli migliorerò il disegno.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Anche perché, diciamoci la verità, che siamo qui tra pochi amici, manager ha ben poco di cui vantarsi! :mexican:


Esatto...ma non dimenticarti che lui si sente un gran trombatore...
Mah.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 4582
> Ecco Ultimosangre nudo.
> 
> Quando avrò ulteriori dettagli migliorerò il disegno.


ti avevo detto di tenerla per te :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 4582
> Ecco Ultimosangre nudo.
> 
> Quando avrò ulteriori dettagli migliorerò il disegno.


:rotfl::rotfl: 
Un po' smilzo effettivamente...



Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto...ma non dimenticarti che lui si sente un gran trombatore...
> Mah.....


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ti avevo detto di tenerla per te :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Tesoro perdonami...

ti volevo sfoggiare un pò!


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ti avevo detto di tenerla per te :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


In gran forma:up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto...ma non dimenticarti che lui si sente un gran trombatore...
> Mah.....



Tebe..occhio e croce non  dovresti avere problemi a trovarne un'altro...perche'ti ostini con questo??e'marronaio..non  gli tira..se gli tira e' speedy gonzales...forse e'innamorato..mahhhhh....io avrei gia'dato aria da un pezzo...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> In gran forma:up:


eh tanta palestra.

Peccato che trovo sempre chiuso


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tesoro perdonami...
> 
> ti volevo sfoggiare un pò!


ok ti perdono.... per sta volta ...


----------



## Indeciso (27 Aprile 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> eh tanta palestra.
> 
> Peccato che trovo sempre chiuso


è il pensiero che conta


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> è il pensiero che conta


:mexican:


----------



## Tebina (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe..occhio e croce non  dovresti avere problemi a trovarne un'altro...perche'ti ostini con questo??e'marronaio..non  gli tira..se gli tira e' speedy gonzales...forse e'innamorato..mahhhhh....io avrei gia'dato aria da un pezzo...


ODDIO LOTHAR!!!!!
Ma più scritto fu più chiaro!!!
AHAHAHAHA!!!

Che ti devo dire...mi fa sesso!
E poi scusa...lo abbiamo fatto solo tre volte...
Alla quinta volta tiriamo le somme, magari con una bella pagina del blog!!!

Ma marronaio che vuol dire?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ODDIO LOTHAR!!!!!
> Ma più scritto fu più chiaro!!!
> AHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> ...


carissima..il Conte mi ha messo curiosita',e ho spulciato un pochino  i tuoi blog...e senza ombra di dubbio si evince che lui e'stra cotto.
Tu pure ma esorcizzi la cosa,simpaticamente,trattandola come una non storia,tra due che vogliono solo scopare.
Se di lui non te ne fregasse un c....non scriveresti un blog,su tutto quello che fate..fidati darling..la sociologia e'il mio forte... 
Tocca ferro....ma tu presto sarai la signora manager...e certo..traspira un enorme sentimento verso costui...ahahahahh..auguri e figli maschi..allora...oh al matrimonio voglio venirci con il Conte..ahahahah..

marronaio..modo di dire moltoooo bolognese...vuol dire pignolino rompicoglioni saputello,che solo lui e'depositario della verita'..

ohhh mica ti offendi per l'analisi vero???
at saluti


----------



## Tebina (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima..il Conte mi ha messo curiosita',e ho spulciato un pochino  i tuoi blog...e senza ombra di dubbio si evince che lui e'stra cotto.
> Tu pure ma esorcizzi la cosa,simpaticamente,trattandola come una non storia,tra due che vogliono solo scopare.
> Se di lui non te ne fregasse un c....non scriveresti un blog,su tutto quello che fate..fidati darling..la sociologia e'il mio forte...
> Tocca ferro....ma tu presto sarai la signora manager...e certo..traspira un enorme sentimento verso costui...ahahahahh..auguri e figli maschi..allora...oh al matrimonio voglio venirci con il Conte..ahahahah..
> ...


No Lothar ma che mi devo offendere, ci mancherebbe.
Comunque dissento solo su una cosa...non ho una cotta amorosa, lo direi tranquillamente.
E il fatto che scrivo un blog su di lui è perchè nella vita reale non ne posso parlare con nessuno, quindi da qualche parte devo confrontarmi e dove farlo meglio se non qui?

Davvero non ho emozioni amorose per manager.
Stima moltissima.
Mi piace pure un sacco come ragiona e molto altro ma...
No.
Niente cotta.
Per ora.
Poi vediamo!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> No Lothar ma che mi devo offendere, ci mancherebbe.
> Comunque dissento solo su una cosa...non ho una cotta amorosa, lo direi tranquillamente.
> E il fatto che scrivo un blog su di lui è perchè nella vita reale non ne posso parlare con nessuno, quindi da qualche parte devo confrontarmi e dove farlo meglio se non qui?
> 
> ...


per ora...ahahahahhh....cara Tebe  ricordi che ti ho parlato di C.??quella piu''matura''...con il senno di poi dico ..bene che storia finita subito..sarebbe stata pericolosa..molto..perche'mi piaceva un sacco..e il rischio amore era in agguato.
Mi tengo stretta l'altra,la''mia''C..forse la prossima ci vediamo,,staremo 2 ore assieme,poi magari passeranno altri 20gg...tutto questo per dirti che ragioniamo diversamente.
Io a lei non penso mai..


----------



## Sole (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> *Che ti devo dire...mi fa sesso!
> E poi scusa...lo abbiamo fatto solo tre volte...
> *Alla quinta volta tiriamo le somme, magari con una bella pagina del blog!!


Tebe, ti capisco sai. Non sono aggiornatissima sulla tua storia, ho provato a dare una sbirciata al tuo blog, ma mi sa che sono indietro di troppe pagine. Però a me è capitato di essere stata molto attratta da uomini che a letto non erano esattamente degli stalloni... e mi sono sempre divertita lo stesso, anche se magari non era tutto da manuale!


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe..occhio e croce non dovresti avere problemi a trovarne un'altro...perche'ti ostini con questo??e'marronaio..non gli tira..se gli tira e' speedy gonzales...forse e'innamorato..mahhhhh....io avrei gia'dato aria da un pezzo...





lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima..il Conte mi ha messo curiosita',e ho spulciato un pochino  i tuoi blog...e senza ombra di dubbio si evince che lui e'stra cotto.
> Tu pure ma esorcizzi la cosa,simpaticamente,trattandola come una non storia,tra due che vogliono solo scopare.
> Se di lui non te ne fregasse un c....non scriveresti un blog,su tutto quello che fate..fidati darling..la sociologia e'il mio forte...
> Tocca ferro....ma tu presto sarai la signora manager...e certo..traspira un enorme sentimento verso costui...ahahahahh..auguri e figli maschi..allora...oh al matrimonio voglio venirci con il Conte..ahahahah..
> ...


A parte sulla futura signora manager, su cui non sono ancora convinta, direi: quotone per Lothar e le sue sbirciatine al blog! 
E se a dirlo sono io....non so se mi spiego!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissima..il Conte mi ha messo curiosita',e ho spulciato un pochino  i tuoi blog...e senza ombra di dubbio si evince che lui e'stra cotto.
> Tu pure ma esorcizzi la cosa,simpaticamente,trattandola come una non storia,tra due che vogliono solo scopare.
> Se di lui non te ne fregasse un c....non scriveresti un blog,su tutto quello che fate..fidati darling..la sociologia e'il mio forte...
> Tocca ferro....ma tu presto sarai la signora manager...e certo..traspira un enorme sentimento verso costui...ahahahahh..auguri e figli maschi..allora...oh al matrimonio voglio venirci con il Conte..ahahahah..
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ciò patacca...
A me la napoletana diceva Pinzy...l'amore non vuole pensieri eh?
No che il ciccio...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared:
> Admin...la situazione sta diventando fuori controllo.....
> 
> hemm...cara ...Tebina non c'è..ha deciso di battezzare anche l'ufficio Parigino di Manager...
> ...


Non posso abilitare i commenti per i visitatori sul blog, perché mancano i controlli contro gli spammer. Entro due secondi si mettono poi a scrivere tutte le schifezze di questo mondo in modo estremamente invasivo (e già lo fanno, ma molto poco perché devono capire l'Italiano), tipo 1000 messaggi in pochi minuti, rendendo così il blog inutilizzabile.

Dall'altra parte, iscriversi nel forum è solo una formalità ... nel profilo si possono disabilitare tutte le notifiche e quindi è come non essere membro, salvo quando si vuole partecipare. La stragrande maggioranza degli utenti iscritti non scrive mai ... lo sapevate?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non posso abilitare i commenti per i visitatori sul blog, perché mancano i controlli contro gli spammer. Entro due secondi si mettono poi a scrivere tutte le schifezze di questo mondo in modo estremamente invasivo (e già lo fanno, ma molto poco perché devono capire l'Italiano), tipo 1000 messaggi in pochi minuti, rendendo così il blog inutilizzabile.
> 
> Dall'altra parte, iscriversi nel forum è solo una formalità ... nel profilo si possono disabilitare tutte le notifiche e quindi è come non essere membro, salvo quando si vuole partecipare. La stragrande maggioranza degli utenti iscritti non scrive mai ... lo sapevate?


Si l'ho notato...
Ma a me piace un casino vedere che gli ospiti in linea sono sempre molti rispetto gli iscritti.
Vuol dire che siamo letti no?
E siamo interessanti...non trovi?
Noto che ci sono sempre nuovi iscritti...

Ok...magari...
Non ci sono più certe voci di altissima e imprescrutabile cultura no?

Ma il contenuto umano rispetto un tempo è enorme!
Dal punto di vista della mission del forum...la tua idea di lasciare la possibilità anche a i non iscritti di postare come ospiti non registrati è stata una mossa vincente!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si l'ho notato...
> Ma a me piace un casino vedere che gli ospiti in linea sono sempre molti rispetto gli iscritti.
> Vuol dire che siamo letti no?
> E siamo interessanti...non trovi?
> ...


L'idea era di Fa. Io l'ho solo riciclata dopo la parentesi legale durata due anni e rotti, dove il gestore era personalmente responsabile per i contenuti del forum. Ora i forum sono molto più liberi, ma in pochi lo sanno.

E sta per arrivare una nuova ondata di divieti, ma questa volta faccio semplicemente il sordo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'idea era di Fa. Io l'ho solo riciclata dopo la parentesi legale durata due anni e rotti, dove il gestore era personalmente responsabile per i contenuti del forum. Ora i forum sono molto più liberi, ma in pochi lo sanno.
> 
> E sta per arrivare una nuova ondata di divieti, ma questa volta faccio semplicemente il sordo.


Ci vuole un nuovo editto Lothariano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non posso abilitare i commenti per i visitatori sul blog, perché mancano i controlli contro gli spammer. Entro due secondi si mettono poi a scrivere tutte le schifezze di questo mondo in modo estremamente invasivo (e già lo fanno, ma molto poco perché devono capire l'Italiano), tipo 1000 messaggi in pochi minuti, rendendo così il blog inutilizzabile.
> 
> Dall'altra parte, iscriversi nel forum è solo una formalità ... nel profilo si possono disabilitare tutte le notifiche e quindi è come non essere membro, salvo quando si vuole partecipare. La stragrande maggioranza degli utenti iscritti non scrive mai ... lo sapevate?


Admin ero ironico il mio appello a te!!!!!
facevo la Kreti!
pensavo che le faccine lo dicessero...
uff...non mi capisci più...Ecco...non sei più lo stesso uomo di quando ci siamo conosciuti..
ma che ti è successo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Admin ero ironico il mio appello a te!!!!!
> facevo la Kreti!
> pensavo che le faccine lo dicessero...
> uff...non mi capisci più...Ecco...non sei più lo stesso uomo di quando ci siamo conosciuti..
> ma che ti è successo?


ci siamo conosciuti? :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte sulla futura signora manager, su cui non sono ancora convinta, direi: quotone per Lothar e le sue sbirciatine al blog!
> E se a dirlo sono io....non so se mi spiego!



Buongiono Eliade,2 minuti prima di iniziare il lavoro,per fortuna 4ore poi riviera..e tra parentesi alla faccia della crisi,mi aspetto un'''invasione''di turisti notevole..

Vedi mi stupisco di essere l'unico ad avere notato la cosa...e'ovvio che tra loro c'e'fortissima attrazione,e a questo punto puo'finire inh 2 modi..appunto diventano coppia regolare,la piu'probabile,oppure ognuno per la sua strada.
Personalmente,doverla vedere tutte le mattine,e andarci al motel una volta alla settimana,sarebbe inferno..in pratica una seconda moglie.Buon fine settimana,ciao.


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiono Eliade,2 minuti prima di iniziare il lavoro,per fortuna 4ore poi riviera..e tra parentesi alla faccia della crisi,mi aspetto un'''invasione''di turisti notevole..
> 
> Vedi mi stupisco di essere l'unico ad avere notato la cosa...e'ovvio che tra loro c'e'fortissima attrazione,e a questo punto puo'finire inh 2 modi..appunto diventano coppia regolare,la piu'probabile,oppure ognuno per la sua strada.
> Personalmente,doverla vedere tutte le mattine,e andarci al motel una volta alla settimana,sarebbe inferno..in pratica una seconda moglie.Buon fine settimana,ciao.



ma Lothar!
Ok c'è fortissima attrazione ma Non ci vediamo tutti i giorn, direi che quando va bene una volta alla settimana e magari !!!!al motel tutte le settimane..
Ad ora siamo motel una volta ogni 40 giorni...
Uff..
E poi...ma che coppia regolare dai...
Giuro che non sono innamorata ne ho una cotta!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Lothar!
> Ok c'è fortissima attrazione ma Non ci vediamo tutti i giorn, direi che quando va bene una volta alla settimana e magari !!!!al motel tutte le settimane..
> Ad ora siamo motel una volta ogni 40 giorni...
> Uff..
> ...



ciao bella!buongiorno e buon lavoro....mi permetto una curiosita'..ma sotto le lenzuola meglio lui o Mattia???sai mica sempre l'amante e'meglio...mia personalissima esperienza...ahahahha..
be'coppia siete.clandestina..ma sempre coppia...siete....e'un termine che mi piace poco..ahahhaha.spirito felino e indipendente il mio
a proposito anche tu amante felini..brava!!...purtroppo noi,a casa,non l'abbiamo piu',ma''c'e'la gatta che abita accanto..troppo simpatica...sai ci capiamo guardandoci negli occhi..sembra che parli...


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao bella!buongiorno e buon lavoro....mi permetto una curiosita'..ma sotto le lenzuola meglio lui o Mattia???sai mica sempre l'amante e'meglio...mia personalissima esperienza...ahahahha..
> be'coppia siete.clandestina..ma sempre coppia...siete....e'un termine che mi piace poco..ahahhaha.spirito felino e indipendente il mio
> a proposito anche tu amante felini..brava!!...purtroppo noi,a casa,non l'abbiamo piu',ma''c'e'la gatta che abita accanto..troppo simpatica...sai ci capiamo guardandoci negli occhi..sembra che parli...


Purtroppo devo ammettereche tra Mattia e manager ci passa il mare.
Mattia...mooooooooltomeglio, nemmeno il paragone.
Ma diamo tempo a Manager...fra poco ci sarà la terza volta magari mi stupisce con effetti speciali..

Adoro i gatti. Sono una gattara impenitente!
E capisco bene quando dici "Sai ci capiamo quardandoci bnegli occhi...sembra che parli"
Lo sperimento tutti i giorni con i miei.

Io e manager siamo una coppia?
Ci penserò...sai che non mi percepisco come tale con lui?

Sempre più diffiicile sta storia....:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Purtroppo devo ammettereche tra Mattia e manager ci passa il mare.
> Mattia...mooooooooltomeglio, nemmeno il paragone.
> Ma diamo tempo a Manager...fra poco ci sarà la terza volta magari mi stupisce con effetti speciali..
> 
> ...


concordo..anche tra mia moglie e C..abisso...la scuso solo perche'ha 28anni..ahahahah...gli ho dovuto fare da maestro....molto invornita..ma e'il suo bello

sai Tebe sta micia e'particolare...quando teniamo la porta che da sul giardino aperta..lei entra in casa..gira dappertutto come fosse la sua..non ha paura di niente..e fa'una cosa che ai gatti mai avevo visto fare..una porta socchiusa??in piedi sulle zampe..si appoggia con quelle anteriori e l'apre,..ahahahh


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ci siamo conosciuti? :rotfl:


Certo!!!
Non ti ricordi in quell'albergo a Bangkok quando tu facevi il marpione al bar con me?
:mrgreen:

Non dirmi che ti sei dimenticato anche tutto il resto!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo!!!
> Non ti ricordi in quell'albergo a Bangkok quando tu facevi il marpione al bar con me?
> :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Il tema mi ispira ... *L'albergo a Bangkok* ... titolo della prima miniserie su YouTube di appuntamenti e incontri mancati :rotfl:

In effetti l'idea non è male ... prendo nota


----------



## Tebe (28 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il tema mi ispira ... *L'albergo a Bangkok* ... titolo della prima miniserie su YouTube di appuntamenti e incontri mancati :rotfl:
> 
> In effetti l'idea non è male ... prendo nota


Eddai...prendi nota e mettiamo una sezione su tradinet di
Racconti della notte: dei tradimenti!


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiono Eliade,2 minuti prima di iniziare il lavoro,per fortuna 4ore poi riviera..e tra parentesi alla faccia della crisi,mi aspetto un'''invasione''di turisti notevole..
> 
> Vedi mi stupisco di essere l'unico ad avere notato la cosa...e'ovvio che tra loro c'e'fortissima attrazione,e a questo punto puo'finire inh 2 modi..appunto diventano coppia regolare,la piu'probabile,oppure ognuno per la sua strada.
> Personalmente,doverla vedere tutte le mattine,e andarci al motel una volta alla settimana,sarebbe inferno..in pratica una seconda moglie.Buon fine settimana,ciao.


No Lothar, non sei l'unico! Io, Eliado e qualche altro glielo diciamo da tempo ormai!!
Ma lei fa finta di non vedere!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No Lothar, non sei l'unico! Io, Eliado e qualche altro glielo diciamo da tempo ormai!!
> Ma lei fa finta di non vedere!


intanto cara Eliade tra felini ci si intende..ahahhha...e'vero..Tebe ..vorrebbe essere mio clone..ma non riesce,perche'0io non amo altre donne al di fuori di mia moglie..meno che mai potrei amare una donna che alla sera si spoglia,e dorme accanto ad un'altro uomo..magari sussurrandogli ..amore mio..mentre scopano.

ahahaha,cara mia..mica pensiamo che manager faccia lo sciopero a casa no????aahahahahhaha...


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> intanto cara Eliade tra felini ci si intende..ahahhha...e'vero..Tebe ..vorrebbe essere mio clone..ma non riesce,perche'0io non amo altre donne al di fuori di mia moglie..meno che mai potrei amare una donna che alla sera si spoglia,e dorme accanto ad un'altro uomo..magari sussurrandogli ..amore mio..mentre scopano.
> 
> *ahahaha,cara mia..mica pensiamo che manager faccia lo sciopero a casa no????aahahahahhaha.*..


Ah questo è poco ma sicuro!!
Cioè voglio sperare che ciofeca lo sia solo con tebe...
Cioè no dico, povera moglie, non solo cornuta, ma pure senza sex a casa no eh....


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah questo è poco ma sicuro!!
> Cioè voglio sperare che ciofeca lo sia solo con tebe...
> Cioè no dico, povera moglie, non solo cornuta, ma pure senza sex a casa no eh....


ma pure qui siete!!!!
Gli affari vostri mai?

Non mi interessa la vita sentimentale e sessuale di manager al di fuori di me, può anche farsi un esercito di escort per quello che mi riguarda e dire a chiunque ti amo ma carini che non siete altro...
Con il mio bagaglio di esperienza vi posso assicurare che manager a casa scopa ben poco. E quel poco pure male.
Con patate secche e tutto il repertorio.

E non aggiungo altro.

Sono indignata dai vostri gossip alla novella 2000 privi di fondamento.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

p.s. Se non ce la fa con me figuriamoci con la moglie...
Siamo realisti...
Pure i beta bloccanti, dai...


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> p.s. Se non ce la fa con me figuriamoci con la moglie...
> Siamo realisti...
> Pure i beta bloccanti, dai...





Tebe ha detto:


> ma pure qui siete!!!!
> Gli affari vostri mai?
> 
> Non mi interessa la vita sentimentale e sessuale di manager al di fuori di me, può anche farsi un esercito di escort per quello che mi riguarda e dire a chiunque ti amo ma carini che non siete altro...
> ...


E tu che ne sai??


Ma quale esperienza ed esperienza!!! Dopo 7 anni il meglio che sei riuscita a trovare è stato uno dalle 3 ciofeche!
Ma mi faccia il piacereee!!! Ma chi sei l'onorevole trombetta?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> p.s. Se non ce la fa con me figuriamoci con la moglie...
> Siamo realisti...
> Pure i beta bloccanti, dai...


tesoro ti debbo insegnare tutto ...con la moglie non c'e'ansia da prestazione...la via e'sicura...e con te non funziona..mahhhhhh...o Tebe sarai mica un'''imbalsamata a letto''????perche non e'che tu.....hahahahhaha


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro ti debbo insegnare tutto ...con la moglie non c'e'ansia da prestazione...la via e'sicura...e con te non funziona..mahhhhhh...*o Tebe sarai mica un'''imbalsamata a letto*''????perche non e'che tu.....hahahahhaha


Non osare Lothar! Non osare nemmeno pensare una cosa del genere!
Che ti faccio un pelo e contro pelo che canti l'Ada per il resto dei tuoi giorni ti assicuro!


Imbalsamata a letto a me.
A tebina sex manetta e global.

Indignatissima.


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> p.s. Se non ce la fa con me figuriamoci con la moglie...Siamo realisti...Pure i beta bloccanti, dai...


Sono un po' ignorante in materia... presumo che i beta-bloccanti diano problemi di erezione....ma perché li prende? per rilassarsi? stress da  lavoro? Cara, mica puoi avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Sono un po' ignorante in materia... presumo che i beta-bloccanti diano problemi di erezione....ma perché li prende? per rilassarsi? stress da  lavoro? Cara, mica puoi avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca


Si, danno problemi di erezione.
E' stato operato al cuore.
Ha avuto due infarti.

Pure il rischio che gli venga una cricca mentre siamo al motel...

Devo chiedere se hanno un servizio di smaltimento cadaveri in segretezza...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non osare Lothar! Non osare nemmeno pensare una cosa del genere!
> Che ti faccio un pelo e contro pelo che canti l'Ada per il resto dei tuoi giorni ti assicuro!
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahhaha ti ho persino dato reputazione....e che ne sai scusa???e tutto relativo....tu oensi donna di essere brava..in realta'..forse sei da 6---....ahhahahahha...dovrei fare un aporova su strada..tipo Quattroruote..poi alla fine dare i voti..perche'quando ''tira''poco...un perche'c'e'sempre...motellina mia...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, danno problemi di erezione.
> E' stato operato al cuore.
> Ha avuto due infarti.
> 
> ...



ascolta uno messo peggio non c'era????pensa che bello se mentre lo fa'..tomp...ahahahhah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, danno problemi di erezione.
> E' stato operato al cuore.
> Ha avuto due infarti.
> 
> ...


Uh marònn..... ma stai scherzando o sei seria ?

Ti vediamo in TV uno di questi giorni, allora..... come persona informata sui fatti. 
TG5: "Cadavere in Hotel, parla la signora che era con lui"

  

Hiro


----------



## Indeciso (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, danno problemi di erezione.E' stato operato al cuore.Ha avuto due infarti.Pure il rischio che gli venga una cricca mentre siamo al motel...Devo chiedere se hanno un servizio di smaltimento cadaveri in segretezza...


Cazzo, rottamalo, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

*5*



Indeciso ha detto:


> Cazzo, rottamalo, no?


Si, e che lo sostituisca con er mejo de Tradi !!!!
Sarà il tormentone dell'estate in arrivo...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uh marònn..... ma stai scherzando o sei seria ?
> 
> Ti vediamo in TV uno di questi giorni, allora..... come persona informata sui fatti.
> TG5: "Cadavere in Hotel, parla la signora che era con lui"
> ...


Esatto.
Come la tipa del comandante schettino...
ma io sarò molto diva.
Occhiali scuri e cappello a falde larghe...:mrgreen:

(sono seria comunque...diciamo che problemi zero, a parte una volta che ha avuto la tachicardia e ho avuto un attimo che mi sono detta "Ora mi secca qui", ma dice essere tutto sotto controllo...sperem...non credo sia coglione da fare qualcosa che il medico gli vieta.
Cioè. Sei cretino se no...E lui non lo è...sembra...)


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ascolta uno messo peggio non c'era????pensa che bello se mentre lo fa'..tomp...ahahahhah


Ma la smetti di portare jella????
dai Lothar!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, e che lo sostituisca con er mejo de Tradi !!!!
> Sarà il tormentone dell'estate in arrivo...


Chi er mejo de Tradi?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma la smetti di portare jella????
> dai Lothar!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda che succede...toccando ferro


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi er mejo de Tradi?


Beh, chi è er mejo de Tradi.... ci sono diverse correnti di pensiero....  
Diciamo che dipende dai numeri che cerchi...eheheheh...

Comunque chiedi un pò in giro, va... mi sa che la dritta la trovi...   

Oppure apri un sondaggio


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. il lupo zero ormoni.
> Batman in primis. Che sesso...
> Poi subito dopo c''era Devil...mamma mia pure lui...
> 
> ...


Anne Hathaway


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh, chi è er mejo de Tradi.... ci sono diverse correnti di pensiero....
> Diciamo che dipende dai numeri che cerchi...eheheheh...
> 
> Comunque chiedi un pò in giro, va... mi sa che la dritta la trovi...
> ...


er mejo dipende dai numeri che uno cerca?
Del tipo...c'è er mejo del cunnilingus ma è er peggio a smorzacandela?
Oppure..è er mejo nel fare tarzan però poi è nà ciofeca in altro...

Ma che chiedo in giro o fare sondaggi...se davvero fosse er mejo ormai si sarebbe palesato...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Anne Hathaway


mmmhhhh...non ci assomigliamo molto e non ha gli occhi chiari ma potrebbe essere una Tebe credibile nel film di Tuba...
Bravo Angelo!

(Ormai siamo al delirio...):mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmhhhh...non ci assomigliamo molto e non ha gli occhi chiari ma potrebbe essere una Tebe credibile nel film di Tuba...
> Bravo Angelo!
> 
> (Ormai siamo al delirio...):mrgreen:


Megan Fox?
però ha le tette.:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> er mejo dipende dai numeri che uno cerca?
> Del tipo...c'è er mejo del cunnilingus ma è er peggio a smorzacandela?
> Oppure..è er mejo nel fare tarzan però poi è nà ciofeca in altro...
> 
> Ma che chiedo in giro o fare sondaggi...se davvero fosse er mejo ormai si sarebbe palesato...


Ma dai, che lo sanno tutti chi è er mejo....

E' il Conte !!!!!! Lothar al secondo posto.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Megan Fox?
> però ha le tette.:mrgreen:


Si e non è nemmeno rachitica ed è una gran figa...
Va beh che sono egocentrica ma mi rendo conto anche io che in confronto a lei sono come la marisa laurito...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dai, che lo sanno tutti chi è er mejo....
> 
> E' il Conte !!!!!! Lothar al secondo posto.


Cazzo!!!! hai ragione!!!!
ma ormai io il conte lo vedo come un mentore, non come oggetto sessuale!
Lothar..no. Mi ha dato dell'incompetente a letto quindi mi sono offesa e non gli parlo più.

Il terzo?
Ci sarà un terzo no?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo!!!! hai ragione!!!!
> ma ormai io il conte lo vedo come un mentore, non come oggetto sessuale!
> Lothar..no. Mi ha dato dell'incompetente a letto quindi mi sono offesa e non gli parlo più.
> 
> ...


Si vabbè.... adesso diventa difficile.....
Che famo, la classifica ?

OK, famo la classifica !!!!

3) Sterminator
4) Tutti gli altri

Daniele outsider

Io non gioco perchè sono fidanzato e fedele....

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si vabbè.... adesso diventa difficile.....
> Che famo, la classifica ?
> 
> OK, famo la classifica !!!!
> ...


Mai dire in mia presenza *sono fedele*. Mai...:diavoletto:


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si e non è nemmeno rachitica ed è una gran figa...
> Va beh che sono egocentrica ma mi rendo conto anche io che in confronto a lei sono come la marisa laurito...


ok. trovata. ha anche gli occhi chiari. Angela Finocchiaro:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ok. trovata. ha anche gli occhi chiari. Angela Finocchiaro:mrgreen:


UGUALE!!!!!
Sono io con i capelli scuri!!!!





Angelo?
:incazzato:


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> UGUALE!!!!!
> Sono io con i capelli scuri!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


INCONTENTABILE!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo, quanto è bella la Hattaway 

Mora occhi chiari, così d'amblè mi viene in mente Jennifer Connelly.




Piccola parentesi SemiDicoSemiRipetoSemiNonPrendeteSubitoDiAceto-Polemica

Ma perchè invece di scimmiottare il il romano, visto che non siete neanche di madre lingua, se proprio dovete usare espressioni dialettali, non usate quelle del vostro dialetto di appartenenza ? 

Chiusa la Piccola parentesi SemiDicoSemiRipetoSemiNonPrendeteSubitoDiAceto-Polemica


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe..occhio e croce non dovresti avere problemi a trovarne un'altro...perche'ti ostini con questo??e'marronaio..non gli tira..se gli tira e' speedy gonzales...forse e'innamorato..mahhhhh....io avrei gia'dato aria da un pezzo...


Anche io le ho detto le stesse cose, ma deve avere il complesso della crocerossina... che vuoi farci Lothar...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Angelo, quanto è bella la Hattaway
> 
> Mora occhi chiari, così d'amblè mi viene in mente Jennifer Connelly.
> 
> ...


Quella nella foto *è* Jennifer Connely! Giusto?

Uno dei miei sogni erotici più............. Più!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quella nella foto *è* Jennifer Connely! Giusto?
> 
> Uno dei miei sogni erotici più............. Più!


No. E' Tebe 

Certo che è Jennifer Connelly. E io m'innamorai di lei quando interpretò Deborah in C'era una volta in America.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tradimento - Manager: Primo Link
> 
> Tradimento - Soffocotto: Secondo Link
> 
> ...



Un mio amico ha appena controllato... è il secondo link e pure il terzo anche googolando dalle americhe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. E' Tebe
> 
> Certo che è Jennifer Connelly. E io m'innamorai di lei quando interpretò Deborah in C'era una volta in America.


Ma c'è un altro film di cui non ricordo il nome nel quale lei fa la parte se non ricordo male della sorella un po' zoccoletta della protagonista. Quando si dice "bucare lo schermo"...... Si! Con l'erezione!!!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma c'è un altro film di cui non ricordo il nome nel quale lei fa la parte se non ricordo male della sorella un po' zoccoletta della protagonista. Quando si dice *"bucare lo schermo"...... Si! Con l'erezione*!!!!!!



Mons, non è che ti sembra un po' eccessivo come tentativo di messaggio subliminale autopromozionale? :risata:


----------

